# Out of fashion tack.



## cptrayes (12 May 2014)

I've just seen the thread where someone has seen an overgirth on a horse and wondered what it was. It used to be the norm to use an overgirth for British Eventing cross country but I haven't seen one in years that wasn't on a racehorse.



What other bits of tack have gone completely out of fashion for no obvious reason?


----------



## OwnedbyJoe (12 May 2014)

I don't know about the UK, but here Down Under the following are never seen:
Drop nosebands (IMHO a very useful bit of kit).
Over girths, as in the OP.
Pelham roundings (probably good if they have gone out of fashion!)


----------



## Lindylouanne (12 May 2014)

Jute and New Zealand rugs. The roller to hold said Jute rug in place.
String vest rugs. Useless on their own but brilliant to thatch with straw.
Lovely thick felt pads for under the saddle.

Not really tack but buckets and Belfast sinks for feed, everyone uses those trug things now.


----------



## cptrayes (12 May 2014)

Yes, drop nosebands pretty much gone here too.

And cruppers, possibly because we go to more trouble to make saddles fit properly.


----------



## cptrayes (12 May 2014)

Lindylouanne said:



			Jute and New Zealand rugs. The roller to hold said Jute rug in place.
String vest rugs. Useless on their own but brilliant to thatch with straw.
Lovely thick felt pads for under the saddle.

Not really tack but buckets and Belfast sinks for feed, everyone uses those trug things now.
		
Click to expand...

I'm still using a butler sink - longer and more shallow than a Belfast. It's really good, but very rare, I agree.


----------



## Greylegs (12 May 2014)

How about those stable rollers with anti cast bars over the top. Or jute stable rugs (thank goodness for modern fabrics). Also not seen one of those girths made of layers of cord stitched together, for years. Used to be the norm when I started.


----------



## blitznbobs (12 May 2014)

Oh yeah - string vest - my chestnut welshy had a white one for shows (that he shredded).., string/ nylon reins (I had a blue pair) 
woollen day rugs (so beautiful I find this a huge shame) 
Proper nz rugs  
white tape on Dressage plaits
String gloves

I'll stop b4 nostalgia really sets in


----------



## AdorableAlice (12 May 2014)

I have an anti cast in use.

Yorkshire boots.


----------



## cptrayes (12 May 2014)

Oh yes!   A cord girth and plaited reins in the same colour!  The height of fashion. I had red. Very daring in those days


----------



## Greylegs (12 May 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			I have an anti cast in use.

Yorkshire boots.
		
Click to expand...

Got me there AA ... Yorkshire boots??? Excuse my ignorance ( ... And I am older than you, so should know really ... )


----------



## Madam Min (12 May 2014)

The school horses at the yard I'm at use to all have old duvets with the jute rugs and a surcingle over the top.


----------



## Quadro (12 May 2014)

The westropp "clacky" over reach boots. All the rage in the 90s! Leather tendon and fetlock boots seem to be a thing of the past, as does the eggbutt snaffle. All loose ring these days!
Q


----------



## AdorableAlice (12 May 2014)

Thick square of felt, (same stuff as used in a 3 fold girth), with a tape stitched across the middle.  Used on hind fetlocks doubled over and tied within the fold.


----------



## niagaraduval (12 May 2014)

Agree, string rugs & gloves - Virtually non existant
Wool rugs - Hard to find and cost a fortune now
Drop nosebands
Knee boots


----------



## cptrayes (12 May 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			Thick square of felt, (same stuff as used in a 3 fold girth), with a tape stitched across the middle.  Used on hind fetlocks doubled over and tied within the fold.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes!!!!  I think I still have some if the mice haven't eaten them.


----------



## cptrayes (12 May 2014)

Quadro said:



			The westropp "clacky" over reach boots. All the rage in the 90s! Leather tendon and fetlock boots seem to be a thing of the past, as does the eggbutt snaffle. All loose ring these days!
Q
		
Click to expand...

Didn't they make a noise?  You didn't need the whistles on a cross country course when the horse was wearing a pair of those, you could hear it a mile away.


----------



## fattylumpkin (12 May 2014)

Drop nosebands are still very much alive and well here, I guess things differ from country to country  

Petal boots!


----------



## cptrayes (12 May 2014)

Three fold girths and Atherton girths and keyed mouthing bits.


----------



## catkin (12 May 2014)

Blimey, you'd all think my tackroom was a museum!!

drop noseband  - tick
rug roller (not anti-cast, striped webbing with leather pads) - tick
clacky overreach boots - tick
leather brushing boots - tick
atherton girth - tick
lampwick girth - tick
minimalist dressage saddle with universal girth billets - tick
woollen day rug - tick (though now cut down into an exercise sheet)
webbing and rope market halter - tick
pull-on long boots with garter straps and unshaped tops - tick

oh, and we've got a belfast sink under the water tap in the yard too.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (12 May 2014)

Eggbut snaffles alive & kicking here still, tho more as a french link 
I also have a belfst sink under the main yard tap.

Grackles seem to be back 'in' tho - and fluffy things  - on horses noses & anywhere else they can be put - a la 70's 

Not seen Dr Bristols tho for a long time & only odd kimblewick


----------



## Quadro (12 May 2014)

Cptrayes you are right about them xc, they were a fashion favourite with jumping ponies, my poor mother would clean my white ones with an old tooth brush!
Genuinely can't remember seeing a horse in an eggbut, do have 2 in my tack room though!
Q


----------



## Merrymoles (12 May 2014)

Hah - Yorkshire boots! Had forgotten all about them.


----------



## Toffee44 (12 May 2014)

I was a 90s kid and we all had those rubber muckers, rode in them, mucked out in them.

I picked up a binded load of your horse magazines dating 1976-1992 having a look through them makes me laugh. 

Who remembers the original puffa jackets the stripy ones in pink, blue and white hahaha. 

Still use over girths on the polo ponies.


----------



## criso (12 May 2014)

Not a piece of tack as such, but bridles etc in the very light tan then oiling to darken it.

Bandages rather than boots cross country.

Drops are starting to come back into fashion round here, especially for some of the matchy matchy dressage community.


----------



## khalswitz (12 May 2014)

I wear an over girth every time I go XC...? Didn't realise I was so old fashioned!!


----------



## Lexi_ (12 May 2014)

Quadro said:



			Genuinely can't remember seeing a horse in an eggbut, do have 2 in my tack room though!
Q
		
Click to expand...

My share horse has one! *feels positively ancient* 

I worked in a riding school in my teens (late 90s) and they were possibly a bit behind the times even then but gosh, I kinda miss the process of rugging horses up for the night with a big thick blanket (neatly triangled and folded back), jute rug and roller. 

I wondered about the over girth thing too. Spotted one at Badminton (possibly Sam Griffiths?) and it suddenly occurred to me I haven't seen one for ages.


----------



## cptrayes (12 May 2014)

khalswitz said:



			I wear an over girth every time I go XC...? Didn't realise I was so old fashioned!!
		
Click to expand...

I've got a vision of you winding it round your waist and doing it up, K.


----------



## Kat (12 May 2014)

Oh dear I am very out if fashion!  My poor horse!  She is regularly made to go out in public in a drop noseband and string girth.  She also has a string vest sweat rug. I have string riding gloves (with leather palms). I have a Dr Bristol, and an eggbut snaffle in the tack room and hunt in a kimblewick. I also use a standing martingale.


----------



## cptrayes (12 May 2014)

The overgirth thing really puzzles me because the safety aspect never seems to have gone away, we just ask stopped using them for no reason I can fathom.  Did girths used to break more often twenty years ago?


----------



## Greylegs (12 May 2014)

Thanks AA .... Is that what they were called? But knee boots ...?! I use mine every time I hack on roads as do all my yard buddies. Essential gear ...


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (12 May 2014)

Someone mentioned knee boots? No one at our yard ever hacks out without them on, I don't think they'll ever go out of date as they prevent horrendous injuries.

Moving one though....... don't you think it's got far too complicated, too much available & very little of it necessary? So much seems just gimicky?


----------



## soulfull (12 May 2014)

I also still use knee boots everytime I hack

Not sure what a Belfast bucket is tho?


----------



## khalswitz (12 May 2014)

cptrayes said:



			I've got a vision of you winding it round your waist and doing it up, K.  

Click to expand...




cptrayes said:



			The overgirth thing really puzzles me because the safety aspect never seems to have gone away, we just ask stopped using them for no reason I can fathom.  Did girths used to break more often twenty years ago?
		
Click to expand...

If *only* I needed an over girth... Unfortunately my bum is far to big to need assistance keeping my breeches up 

I was always taught that a breastplate and over girth were necessary safety precautions to take when going XC. I never even go XC training without mine. And I don't even do BE let alone 4*! Can't believe people will tape boots on but not use an over girth...


----------



## Orangehorse (12 May 2014)

I use string girths and I have woollen blankets too, admitedly getting a bit mouse and moth eaten!
There was something very satisfying about rugging up with a blanket - folded back - under a jute rug, and with a sursingle, but as soon as the crossover sursingles came in, round the horse sursingles died out very quickly.

I once had a rug - still have it somewhere - that fasten up with a wide belly band that was also a good idea if the horse was clipped it kept its tummy warm, they were available by mail order.

Out - dropped noseband, standing martingale, market harbough, kimblewick bit, but I bet these are being used all over the country somewhere.


----------



## alainax (12 May 2014)

My boy is in an eggbutt as he will drop btv in a loose ring. 

I loved those clacky or boots! I've also used bandages xc, have leather tendon boots in the tack room and tan tack there somehwhere, now I feel really old! 

Yup drops are making a return to be very fashionable as Carl and Charlotte recommend them  

What about grooming kit trays... I like trays, everyone seems to have a bag or a huge box these days. I have a box for storing the stuff, but like the tray for practicality when grooming.  And the bags are a pain! I feel odd though walking around with my wee tray 

Metal water troughs, not quite tack, but what a pain they were! Had to scrub the thing all the time so it didn't go orange! Would much rather have one of them new fangled plastic ones  

On that note, I also can't remember the last time I saw cones in an arena. They used to be standard in 90% of them! I've driven past/ saw/ been in close the 100 arenas over the past month and haven't seen any cones at all


----------



## pennyturner (12 May 2014)

I'm horrified to find out that eggbut snaffles are out.  Not that I will be taking any notice...
Cruppers are a sad loss IMO.  Low-withered types end up with their saddle on their neck downhill.

The thing I haven't seen actually in use in my lifetime which used to be standard are twisted bits.  I'm not talking about wire torture devices, but just the mild twist version a basic snaffle which used to be very common.  I guess not many horses do enough work now to become properly hard-mouthed, and folk are more likely to try to cure leaning with gags.

Some things are better forgotten.  I saw a rusty old central american bit at Reading last Wednesday.  It was a long shank tom-thumb type with an ultra-high port, and a ring pivoted on the cheek-ring to go in the mouth and under the jaw.  I reckon that a sharp pull on that would cut off the airway, apply 4 tonnes of pressure to the bars and quite possibly break the poor thing's jaw.  Effective


----------



## Quadro (12 May 2014)

Barrels as jumps, you don't seem to see them as much anymore. I have some plastic ones, but i can only use them as fillers as i sat on it and it gave way under my immense weight!!
Q


----------



## diamonddogs (12 May 2014)

Kimblewicks - quite rare now, but back in the seventies you rode your horse in a loose ring snaffle, a ported kimblewick with slots for the reins or a pelham (with roundings unless you were posh). And most were made of nickel, as were stirrup irons.

Standing martingales - one person on our yard still uses one (she's elderly so I bet she's had it for years!), and another attaches the rings of a running martingale to the noseband.

Water brushes - I was doing Sham's mane with one after a thinning session and a couple of people wondered what I was doing. But looking back, I think maybe they were a bit pointless!

Someone earlier mentioned webbing halters - loved loved loved them! White for shows, and coloured for every day (mine was blue with a re stripe down the middle). And plain rope ones were available too.


----------



## catkin (12 May 2014)

alainax said:



			What about grooming kit trays... I like trays, everyone seems to have a bag or a huge box these days. I have a box for storing the stuff, but like the tray for practicality when grooming.  And the bags are a pain! I feel odd though walking around with my wee tray 

On that note, I also can't remember the last time I saw cones in an arena. They used to be standard in 90% of them! I've driven past/ saw/ been in close the 100 arenas over the past month and haven't seen any cones at all 

Click to expand...

I've got a grooming kit tray - brilliant thing, and cones in the school. 
I'm starting to feel quite prehistoric now..........


----------



## Pinkvboots (12 May 2014)

catkin said:



			I've got a grooming kit tray - brilliant thing, and cones in the school. 
I'm starting to feel quite prehistoric now..........
		
Click to expand...

I have a grooming tray I put all my shampoo and washing stuff in it, we have cones in our school too so your not the only one


----------



## *hic* (12 May 2014)

Toffee44 said:



			Who remembers the original puffa jackets the stripy ones in pink, blue and white hahaha.
		
Click to expand...

I inherited one from my mother - it's hanging in the hall atm


----------



## exmoorponyprincess1 (12 May 2014)

We seem to be the only people who still use old fashioned tail guards for travelling - you know the ones you tie onto a surcingale? Wouldn't be without them!! (Or the surcingale for that matter to attach them to!!)


----------



## Kikke (12 May 2014)

I must disagree!!!
drop nosebands are very much alive in the UK. Out competing I see them more and more lately!


----------



## Darremi (12 May 2014)

I still use an overgirth!! I am not sure why they went out of fashion.

They were an absolute must-have when I was at pony club and starting out eventing.


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (12 May 2014)

My local tack shop they still sell the Westropp Petal overreaches - I was really tempted to get some for the pony!

I don't have any 'old fashioned' tack or things any more. Well, I use a drop with a fulmer AND keepers, does that count? 

The Wintec Isabell has an overgirth of sorts.


----------



## Red-1 (12 May 2014)

I stopped using the Westropp boots as I hated the clacketty clack, but lately I was fed up with overreach boots being too long to be safe XC. I tried the fancy no turn ones, which turn, and heard that the Westropp boots have been redesigned. I have a new pair, and they fit just great, still make a noise, but at about 50% of previous.

I also stopped using an overgirth. It was faffy, and my tack is in good condition. I have an eggbutt - use it on a headstall for lungeing. Have an Anti Cast roller in the tack box - laid unused for 25 years! Are nylon halters out? My boy has one.


----------



## Orangehorse (12 May 2014)

I have seen an overgirth in action a couple of times, when the girth/straps broke and the girth was flapping round the horse's legs.


----------



## Darremi (12 May 2014)

Orangehorse said:



			I have seen an overgirth in action a couple of times, when the girth/straps broke and the girth was flapping round the horse's legs.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly why an overgirth is still a must-have. All leather can snap under the right pressure, even good quality or good condition leather. It takes so little time/effort to put on an overgirth just in case.


----------



## chestnut cob (12 May 2014)

cptrayes said:



			Yes, drop nosebands pretty much gone here too.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree.  I've seen quite a few out competing in drops recently, and there were a few at Badminton IIRC too.


----------



## chestnut cob (12 May 2014)

alainax said:



			What about grooming kit trays... I like trays, everyone seems to have a bag or a huge box these days. I have a box for storing the stuff, but like the tray for practicality when grooming.  And the bags are a pain! I feel odd though walking around with my wee tray 

Click to expand...

I have a grooming kit tray!  I've got two grooming kit boxes which contain the stuff I don't use every day (detangling spray, clipper oil, plaiting bands, bearing grease for the car two hitch, extra bandages, mud fever cream, extra brushes etc), and then a grooming kit tray I use for every day.  It also goes in the car when I go to competitions - it contains a rubber curry comb, my every day grooming brushes, mane comb, a small bag of plaiting bands, fly spray, my gloves and spurs, and fly spray


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (12 May 2014)

Greylegs said:



			Got me there AA ... Yorkshire boots??? Excuse my ignorance ( ... And I am older than you, so should know really ... )
		
Click to expand...

In my mind I see felt boots with leather straps........ is that them? That is for horses.
For me, I had leather jodhpur boots no elastic, they opened to insert foot, then tied up with straps.
Obviously the soles were leather but we did have to replace the heels, a cobbler and a saddler in every large village.


----------



## *hic* (12 May 2014)

MrsD123 said:



			In my mind I see felt boots with leather straps........ is that them?
		
Click to expand...

That's certainly how they were described further on in the thread!


----------



## little_critter (12 May 2014)

catkin said:



			Blimey, you'd all think my tackroom was a museum!!

drop noseband  - tick
rug roller (not anti-cast, striped webbing with leather pads) - tick
clacky overreach boots - tick
leather brushing boots - tick
atherton girth - tick
lampwick girth - tick
minimalist dressage saddle with universal girth billets - tick
woollen day rug - tick (though now cut down into an exercise sheet)
webbing and rope market halter - tick
pull-on long boots with garter straps and unshaped tops - tick

oh, and we've got a belfast sink under the water tap in the yard too.
		
Click to expand...

I'm jeolous ref the lampwick girth. My saddler suggested I should use one with my saddle but after much googling I came to the conclusion you can only get them in Aus & NZ now.


----------



## ihatework (12 May 2014)

Loads of drop nosebands about round here!!

I'm also a massive fan of the standing martingale so that will always have a place in my tack box, unlike the running one which I hate with a passion.

Other than that I think modern fabrics/designs are in general far superior to old kit. The only caveat to that is I'd take a good woll rug over a sythetic fleece any day of the week!


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (12 May 2014)

Yorkshire Boots:


----------



## catkin (12 May 2014)

little_critter said:



			I'm jeolous ref the lampwick girth. My saddler suggested I should use one with my saddle but after much googling I came to the conclusion you can only get them in Aus & NZ now.
		
Click to expand...

that's a real shame - mine's old now but a great little girth for a sensitive horse (absolute b***er to keep clean though - don't ever get a white one). Wonder if you can still get the lampwick and get a saddler to make up a girth? If anyone knows where you can get it please do tell.


----------



## lornaA (12 May 2014)

I used to love my red rubber reins  
I wonder if the youngsters of today have skills such as how to apply bandages properly as everything is boots these days and I know that none if the young ones would have a clue how to put an under blanket on with a surcingle.
I also loved my puffa  jacket and mucker boots. 
I remember at the yard I was at we used to put exercise bandages on all the youngsters and all the old hunters with dodgy tendons. Come to think of it remember they used to fire the tendons! Do they even do that anymore?


----------



## Goldenstar (12 May 2014)

Think my tack room has museum quality to it .
Standing martingales for naughty horses
Eggbutts in daily use .
I think the use of mono flap XC saddles killed the over girth off as it's very difficult to get an overgirth to sit over a shorty girth.
Irish martingales you don't see them much now .


----------



## catkin (12 May 2014)

this thread is hilarious.

Hubby's just reminded me that 20 odd years ago diamante browbands were a complete no-no in aff dressage. He got me one from god knows where and we had a bet on whether I could get away with it or not. Trainer had the complete vapours, even though it was partially hidden on a pony who wore her ample forelock loose _a la_ Matador (that's how long ago it was!). I won the bet .
How times have changed.


----------



## LillyBeth (12 May 2014)

I'm only 21 but I used to compete dressage with the white tape round my plaits! Looked v smart on my chestnut boy with four white socks and stripe. My mum is quite old fashioned that way tho and she was always in charge of my plaits so that will be why 







think this is the only pic I have where you can see them, from an ODE


----------



## Love (12 May 2014)

I'm Another who uses an anti cast roller. The majority of tack shops I tried had never heard of them, never mind sold them! Was like trying to find hens teeth


----------



## TT55 (12 May 2014)

We still use drop nosebands, standing martingales and overgirths in polo (in Australia too, whoevere said drops were unheard of over there). And Market Harboroughs are frequently used in polocrosse (in Australian training anyway).

It's funny reading this post because I have only just gotten back into horse ownership after 10 years and I didn't even realise these things weren't in fashion anymore and are hard to find!


----------



## Woolly Hat n Wellies (12 May 2014)

I've just realised reading this thread that I haven't seen a crupper in years. I remember them being on their way out when I was a kid at Pony Club (25 now) and we were rather snottily told that we should keep looking for a saddle that fit, rather than resorting to a crupper, so I never had one, but went through saddle after saddle and numnah and fleece and pad after numnah and fleece and pad, and finished every ride halfway up the pony's neck! She had no withers and no shoulders... should have just got a crupper!

As a kid on lead read I had home-made baler twine grass reins!

Travel boots that were big squares at the back and little squares at the front, now everything seems to be shaped, I haven't even seen any plain square travel boots in any of our local tack shops.

I think the thing I miss most is a proper hoofpick. Everywhere seems to sell those big blunt wide ones, with the fat plastic handle and the bristles on the back, and it just makes hard work of picking feet out. The ones I used to use are now apparently described as 'economy hoofpicks'!

I think the thing that struck me most, getting back into the 'horse at home' side of riding (through sharing) rather than just riding school, is that everything is so bling. Glitter hoof oil and glitter spray and diamante everything. My mum remembers when she started to ride you could have jodhpurs in black, brown, navy or beige, and that was it. Now I ride in a pair that have gold stitching to look like skinny jeans, shock horror! My friend has a pair in purple tiger-stripes, which would have been unthinkable! But the pockets in modern jodhpurs are marvellous. When I was a kid even my everyday ones had one small, zipped pocket (on which the zip inevitable got stuck halfway across) in which you could fit a 50p piece and a hairnet and then it was full. Now, pockets galore! I can carry my phone, polos, a bit of baler band, change, stuff my gloves in there to do fiddly gates... wonderful!


----------



## 3OldPonies (12 May 2014)

Love this thread!  Been lurking and am now ready to reveal:

Two jute rugs (not that I use them + 1 roller)
One string vest (funny enough hunted it out to use the other day!)
Two pairs of string gloves with leather palm (1 pair in use the other as yet unused, too smart to get grubby)
Knee boots - used once (sigh - he hated them)
An old canvas NZ - sooooo heavy, but have kept as spare just in case my rug wrecker breaks all his new fangled turnouts
Several tack trays - mostly pensioned off in favour of new bags and boxes
A drop noseband
A kimblewick
A grakle noseband
Two and a half ancient bridles
A standing martingale (worked a treat on the big cob who could pull like a train with no brakes)
A market harborough (came with cob mentioned above)

My trouble is I can always think of an excuse not to chuck something out


----------



## pansymouse (12 May 2014)

I restore heritage tack so see lots of wonderful old stuff (beautifully made from fantastic quality leather).  I'm supposed to sell on stuff that I buy myself but rarely do - I love just looking at it.

I favour older tack and designs and use both knee boots and a kineton noseband myself.

I think that drop nosebands are coming back into fashion, over the past couple of years I've seen more and more being used at all levels.


----------



## Quadro (12 May 2014)

Fleece noseband and girth covers! Also bit rings seem to be out of fashion. I think i might quite fancy some westropp boots now!
Q


----------



## spacefaer (12 May 2014)

Loving this thread!

Dr. Bristols - you don't see those anymore - my "strong" 14.2 had one and I still couldn't stop!

I remember when coloured breeches came in - my mother wouldn't let me wear them as she said they were "common" (and since she was the one washing the cream ones I wore every day, it was up to her lol!)

We use standing martingales - hate running ones - but you rarely see bib martingales anymore.
We also use tail guards - leather ones which fasten to the surcingle - which are essential for travelling big guys who lean on their bums

String gloves with leather palms - I have a pair left that I have never worn and probably never will now!

Tie on hat silks - where the ribbons went under the harness at the back to secure it and then tied on a bow above the peak

Woollen exercise sheets

We have a lampwick girth lying around somewhere if the person looking for one is interested?

Weight cloths for eventing.....

ETA we use girth sleeves out hunting -easy to pop in the washing machine and no chafing

String girths -I had a brown one for everyday and a white one for smart!


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (12 May 2014)

I think the drop noseband is hurtling back into fashion, since the rise of the Mickleham Bridle- the main component part of that is the modern twist on the drop. I prefer the drops- I find the flash nosebands interfere with the airways and I have a horse that can get a little wheezy.

Our tack room at home is filled with stuff from my mother's heyday!! in the 70s and 80s! I never realised the eggbut snaffle was no longer fashionable! Mine was my mother's and must be well over 40 years old now! It's my go-to bit! Xx


----------



## khalswitz (12 May 2014)

Darremi said:



			Exactly why an overgirth is still a must-have. All leather can snap under the right pressure, even good quality or good condition leather. It takes so little time/effort to put on an overgirth just in case.
		
Click to expand...

This. I've had stirrup leathers (and once a stirrup IRON) snap cross country, whilst I always double check my girth and clean it regularly I wouldn't be without the over girth.

Goldenstar - I think you are spot on about the mono flap saddles and short girths.


----------



## Heidi1 (12 May 2014)

cptrayes said:



			Yes, drop nosebands pretty much gone here too.QUOTE]

I use a drop noseband with an eggbutt snaffle on one of my horses everyday, so I must be OLD....

Also have an anticast roller, not used it for years.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Suelin (12 May 2014)

I seem to have a lot of those old fashioned things.  Oddly enough they still work in the right circumstances.  7 or 9 plaits and the forelock knobbed rather than tucked under. Sewn so that you can't see the stiches, not rubber bands.  Nowadays there seem to be grillions of plaits.


----------



## Orangehorse (12 May 2014)

I used felt Yorkshire boots on one horse and you could get felt exercise boots as well.  

I hate the shaped travel boots, so does my horse, and you see lots for sale at a tack sale.  I had a very good set of  rectangular travel boots, must have sold them as too small.

I still like to use bandages and gamgee.  Went somewhere not long ago and the people there said that hadn't seen travel bandages for years and years.


----------



## MischievousDeity (12 May 2014)

I ride in an eggbutt snaffle every day and use bit rings  so old fashioned!

Except i've only been around horses since 2006 so everything else is lost on me!


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (12 May 2014)

Orangehorse said:



			I hate the shaped travel boots, so does my horse, and you see lots for sale at a tack sale.  I had a very good set of  rectangular travel boots, must have sold them as too small.
		
Click to expand...

Le Mieux do an excellent alternative to the old square travel boots in their stable boots! I use them through the winter in the stable to stop puffy pasterns and fetlocks, but they make a brilliant travel boot! Xx


----------



## Darremi (12 May 2014)

Goldenstar said:



			Think my tack room has museum quality to it .
Standing martingales for naughty horses
Eggbutts in daily use .
I think the use of mono flap XC saddles killed the over girth off as it's very difficult to get an overgirth to sit over a shorty girth.
Irish martingales you don't see them much now .
		
Click to expand...

I wear an overgirth over my Devoucoux saddle and have no problems fitting it.

I think though you raise a good point regarding the new monoflap style of XC saddles. The girth straps are integrated into the flap and therefore arguably more secure than the old style double flap jumping saddles which had the girth straps stitched onto nylon under the upper flap. 

Stitching leather weakens it.


----------



## armchair_rider (12 May 2014)

Coloured martingale stops. Rubber bit rings as a fashion statement. 

I do know a pony that wears a crupper though. Mind you he's at an RS and i've seen one of their horses with a Jute rug on! And they have cones in the school.

What about wooden jump poles, they seem to be on the way out.


----------



## diamonddogs (12 May 2014)

Stubben do a string girth, for anyone who'd like to replace theirs - look at the price though!

http://www.townfields.com/products/386/stubben-string-girth

Ooh, I'd forgotten the joddy boots with straps - they were the only sort I woreas a kid. Would love some new ones! The only person I know who still has a pair is the elderly lady with the standing martingale I mentioned earlier!


----------



## diamonddogs (12 May 2014)

Orangehorse said:



			...I still like to use bandages and gamgee...
		
Click to expand...

And it looks great too!

Someone lent me some gamgee for an abscess last year, so I had to buy a pack to replace it. I nearly fell over when I found out the price! We'd use a lump of it instead of cotton wool back in the day, but now I think I'll keep it in the safe at work!


----------



## rara007 (12 May 2014)

We've just bought loads of westropp over reaches, use Kinblewicks as our most used bits, use a string girth and use drops (as do 50% of novice BD combinations locally)! Maybe we don't keep with the times


----------



## Ibblebibble (12 May 2014)

have just ordered a drop noseband for my big girl ! i have cones in my grass school (only had 3 until i got my dad to steal me one   )  have 2 plastic barrels and use heavy duty drainpipe as poles. still have a string rug in my travel box and a rubber kimblewick along with 3 eggbutt snaffles hanging in the tackroom. one of my stables also has a belfast sink in which is fab for putting big girls feed bowl in


----------



## ann-jen (12 May 2014)

I jump Jenny in a kimblewick although it is a myler for an old fashioned modern twist lol


----------



## Spottyappy (12 May 2014)

Anyone who has seen the pony club games, will know they still use nylon reins:
http://www.zilco.eu/products/204301.  their matchy matchy stuff for gymkhana games is great!
I still have an array of eggbutt snaffles, an old jute roller and an over girth. Though like the op, not sure why they have been ditched.


----------



## Ladyinred (12 May 2014)

Kat said:



			Oh dear I am very out if fashion!  My poor horse!  She is regularly made to go out in public in a drop noseband and string girth.  She also has a string vest sweat rug. I have string riding gloves (with leather palms). I have a Dr Bristol, and an eggbut snaffle in the tack room and hunt in a kimblewick. I also use a standing martingale.
		
Click to expand...

Only eight years ago we put a string vest on our lad and 'thatched' under it as he was wet and cold. Went to fetch his feed and hay and found a circle of amazed ladies looking at him and asking what I was doing!

The loss of the eggbut snaffle might be a good thing, I have found some wickedly sharp edges on them where the moveable bit joins the fixed bit.

Cant find the tiny leather loops that held a Fulmer snaffle in place, all I get is funny looks (again!)


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (12 May 2014)

Ladyinred said:



			Cant find the tiny leather loops that held a Fulmer snaffle in place, all I get is funny looks (again!)
		
Click to expand...

I found them somewhere like Townfield Saddlers, or Derby house, they are now little figure of eight loops of leather, I can't find the cheek pieces with the loops integrated, might need a word with my saddler to pull some together for me! Xx


----------



## flojo (12 May 2014)

cptrayes said:



			Oh yes!   A cord girth and plaited reins in the same colour!  The height of fashion. I had red. Very daring in those days 

Click to expand...

Mine were blue...my numnah was blue too (Good grief what was my teenage self thinking!)


----------



## flojo (12 May 2014)

Ladyinred said:



			Cant find the tiny leather loops that held a Fulmer snaffle in place, all I get is funny looks (again!)
		
Click to expand...

I got mine from the local tack shop but you can get them online from Robinson's Equestrian.

It's a pet hate of mine to see full cheek/Fulmer bits without loops.


----------



## Beausmate (12 May 2014)

I have fulmer loops!  And noisy original Westropps and tail guards with ties, rubber bit guards (or 'biscuits'), a bog-standard, stainless D-ring snaffle and a standing martingale.  I have two silks that do up with ties, one is over 20 years old now 

I've also managed to find a pair of cotton web reins, they have English leather bits, made in Walsall and I had to buy them in from the USA!

Does anyone use cavaletti any more?

Can you still get jodhs with those useless fob pockets, the ones that attached to the inside of the waistband?


----------



## flojo (12 May 2014)

Beausmate said:



			Does anyone use cavaletti any more?
		
Click to expand...


Haha!I was just going to post about cavaletti


----------



## chaps89 (12 May 2014)

I experienced the wonders of catlips tack shop for the first time last week- somewhat of a timewarp! Several anti-cast rollers there, also the leather 'cross surcingles' for 'modern' new Zealand jute rugs and much more. Personally love my drop noseband tho.


----------



## DW Team (12 May 2014)

I still use a anti cast roller on my big horse because I have lost count of the number of times I have had to rescue the daft sod when he has gone up and over in the box and at 18hh he gets wedged upside down against the wall hooves up! Lucky he does not panic and we just rope his fetlocks and pull him back over. Anti cast problem solved.


----------



## throughtheforest (12 May 2014)

Well this has brought back some memories from childhood! What about those sausage boots, travelling pads with bandages and poll guards for traveling too?
 There are still some items around today that seem to have been around for yonks, like those woollen new market exercise sheets.


----------



## cptrayes (12 May 2014)

Oh blimey. Jods only in beige cavalry twill and NO LYCRA.  How awful were they to wear?


----------



## Woolly Hat n Wellies (12 May 2014)

Not tack, but I've just remembered the old hats I used to wear at Pony Club, with the rubber 'cup' for your chin! After a mounted rally in the sun the sweat would pool in the bottom of the rubber cup. Yuck! The PC instructors used to go round tightening everyone's chin straps. "If you can talk while I'm talking then your chin strap isn't tight enough!" Yikes!


----------



## Cortez (12 May 2014)

I prefer string girths to long leather ones, and they are fiendishly hard to find too (thanks for the link). Kineton nosebands - haven't seen one of them for ages, or a kimblewick. Globe cheek pelham anyone?


----------



## little_critter (12 May 2014)

Beausmate said:



			I have fulmer loops!  And noisy original Westropps and tail guards with ties, rubber bit guards (or 'biscuits'), a bog-standard, stainless D-ring snaffle and a standing martingale.  I have two silks that do up with ties, one is over 20 years old now 

I've also managed to find a pair of cotton web reins, they have English leather bits, made in Walsall and I had to buy them in from the USA!

Does anyone use cavaletti any more?

Can you still get jodhs with those useless fob pockets, the ones that attached to the inside of the waistband?
		
Click to expand...

I have some rubber bit guards (simply because they were already on the bit when I got it and look a total pain to get off)
I hate lycra hat covers, when mine gets tatty I'm going to get a 'proper silk'
And yes - I have 1 pair jodhs with a useless fob pocket, although it's not as useless as the minute zip pocket in my best Pikeur's, you can't even fit half a packet of polos in that!


----------



## Nessa4 (12 May 2014)

Ladyinred said:



			Only eight years ago we put a string vest on our lad and 'thatched' under it as he was wet and cold. Went to fetch his feed and hay and found a circle of amazed ladies looking at him and asking what I was doing!

The loss of the eggbut snaffle might be a good thing, I have found some wickedly sharp edges on them where the moveable bit joins the fixed bit.

Cant find the tiny leather loops that held a Fulmer snaffle in place, all I get is funny looks (again!)
		
Click to expand...

I got mine from Robinson's mail order about a fortnight ago.


----------



## RunToEarth (12 May 2014)

My Kineton - I always get laughed at/ asked what it is when I wear it. It is a very useful piece of kit. 

Also when I was younger after hunting we would always stuff straw up their rugs to dry them quicker - when my therms were getting mended last year I did this and my friend found it hilarious. 

I don't miss New Zealand's though - the inevitable wet day when you don't quite get hold of it properly and some muddy, wet and very heavy corner smacks you straight in the face.


----------



## claracanter (12 May 2014)

String vest!!!! My horse still has a string vest for after competitions. I'm worried now that people are sniggering at us in the horsebox park.


----------



## 3OldPonies (12 May 2014)

flojo said:



			I got mine from the local tack shop but you can get them online from Robinson's Equestrian.

It's a pet hate of mine to see full cheek/Fulmer bits without loops.
		
Click to expand...

It's one of my pet hates as well. The other bit related one is pelhams without lip straps or even worse with the spare links of the curb left hanging and not hooked up properly.

I also remember, and still have but would never wear, my first ever riding hat.  Velvet, with just one strap and that it only held on by one rivet either side.  The strap does up by passing through a metal loop and then has a popper to fasten it.  V. smart hat (well it was till I overcleaned it), looks somewhat like a Patey but isn't.  It's over 30 years old now, probably a museum piece. 

Like I said before, I have trouble chucking horsey stuff out LOL


----------



## Tobiano (12 May 2014)

i love eggbutts but always use a lozenge. they can be hard to get hold of though.

I had a crupper for my lipizzaner with very low withers - but never dared use it as I thought i would look silly!

And I can still remember gallivanting round the garden dressed in my older sister's jodhpurs which were the cavalry twill with the sticky-out bits on the thighs!  

oh and my jodh boots were amazingly comfy and had leather soles which were mended about 12 times before they finally fell apart.


----------



## FreshandMinty (12 May 2014)

lots of people talking about eggbutts as being old fashioned:confused3:  Im sure some of you at least must be meaning a single jointed snaffle? Eggbutt is actually the cheek style and fixed (as opposed to loose ring) is as common place today as its always been.

I also have always loved a drop noseband, used one in the 90s and ordered one today for one of my guys funnily enough! I think the rise of the mickelm has made people consider them again.

One thing I remember that Im glad you dont see nowadays are those awful chin cups that you used to have threaded onto your chin strap.


----------



## Floxie (12 May 2014)

I love the sound of westropp overreach boots! I used to use them on my massive cob, because you could add sections and nothing else off-the-shelf would fit.

I have a string vest, too. I've not thatched it, but I stick it under a fleece to trap the warm air.


----------



## Madam Min (12 May 2014)

Toffee44 said:



			I was a 90s kid and we all had those rubber muckers, rode in them, mucked out in them.

I picked up a binded load of your horse magazines dating 1976-1992 having a look through them makes me laugh. 

Who remembers the original puffa jackets the stripy ones in pink, blue and white hahaha. 

Still use over girths on the polo ponies.
		
Click to expand...

I won a trolley dash round Robbies when I was a kid circa '93, got a greeny/blue Puffa with pink bits on it, thought I was the bees knees, its in the back bedroom somewhere, still fits and mum mended the cuffs and zip a few times, I cant bear to part with it!


----------



## happyclappy (12 May 2014)

oh my goodness, i have and use many of the items mentioned!!!


----------



## Bobbly (12 May 2014)

My pony wore string reins and girth in PC colours, a two tone triangle zigzag plastic browband and bandages with gamgee. His bit was a nickel pelham with ribbing on one side with roundings and as a 'posh' kid I wore jods and short boots and a jackatex jacket and black velvet hat and cream string gloves to compete in. My saddle which I still have was a half panel Barnsby PC approved one in tan leather. 
Now in my tack room I still have a woollen rug and several wool blankets, a canvas NZ, a broom handle 'cradle' for the neck to prevent the horse biting any wounds etc, A rug bib, overgirth, drop/kineton nosebands and Eggbutt snaffles, Dr. Bristol and the above pelham (a bit bent now) and an Abbott Davies Balancing Rein which I still use. Oh and I ride my connie in a slotted Kimblewick!


----------



## millikins (12 May 2014)

We've only owned ponies for about 10 yrs but must be terribly old fashioned because use a lot of these things. Have a drop noseband, only used occasionally, a kineton bought for a very strong jumper but didn't fit, prefer travel bandages to boots, have just bought a fulmer snaffle and loops from a local tack shop which has worked brilliantly on a youngster with steering issues when jumping, standing martingale, crupper on the shettie as she has no withers and am just considering a kimblewick for her as I hope she's found a little jockey.


----------



## SatsumaGirl (12 May 2014)

Quadro said:



			Fleece noseband and girth covers! Also bit rings seem to be out of fashion. I think i might quite fancy some westropp boots now!
Q
		
Click to expand...

Yes! Back in the early 90s at my riding school, all the ponies had fur fabric girth sleeves, noseband covers and bit guards- all in co-ordinating colours!

Speaking of which, said picture was completed with a plain triangle (or if you were really fancy a 'diamond') velvet browband. Funny that no one seems to use plain velvet browbands for every day now- I've only ever seen them during mounted games these days. I suppose, as said before, there are so many other things to choose from now (bling/beaded etc). I remember thinking I was the bee's knees when I finally found a PURPLE velvet browband!

Not sure if it's already been mentioned but we had loads of the leather browbands/nosebands with the inlaid pieces of plastic-ky plaited stuff. My pony had one with red plaiting at one point. Off the top of my head, I remember red, blue, green, white and yellow! I also had a fab pair of Jeffries plaited (pony club style) nylon reins in brown- wish I still had them, actually!


----------



## Woolly Hat n Wellies (12 May 2014)

SatsumaGirl said:



			Speaking of which, said picture was completed with a plain triangle (or if you were really fancy a 'diamond') velvet browband. Funny that no one seems to use plain velvet browbands for every day now- I've only ever seen them during mounted games these days. I suppose, as said before, there are so many other things to choose from now (bling/beaded etc). I remember thinking I was the bee's knees when I finally found a PURPLE velvet browband!
		
Click to expand...

I remember getting my first red and blue triangle velvet browband for my little bay pony. It didn't have rosettes on the sides or anything like that, but I was SO proud of that thing! I must have been about 9. It went scruffy pretty quickly because I used to stroke it every time I walked past it, and it lived in the kitchen passage so that was a LOT!


----------



## SatsumaGirl (12 May 2014)

Woolly Hat n Wellies said:



			I remember getting my first red and blue triangle velvet browband for my little bay pony. It didn't have rosettes on the sides or anything like that, but I was SO proud of that thing! I must have been about 9. It went scruffy pretty quickly because I used to stroke it every time I walked past it, and it lived in the kitchen passage so that was a LOT!
		
Click to expand...

My first one was purple and brown triangles. The pony's bridle was dark havana and the leather sides were a much lighter brown/tan but I didn't care; it was purple so that's all the mattered!  
In hindsight, it probably looked like a Cadbury's hot chocolate tub...


----------



## NZJenny (12 May 2014)

Plain Caveson nosebands.  Have you tried to buy a bridle anytime recently with just a plain caveson?


----------



## Hoof_Prints (12 May 2014)

I don't know if this is out of fashion, but when I was younger loads of horses seemed to wear those sausage boots- I never see them any more!


----------



## Beausmate (12 May 2014)

NZJenny said:



			Plain Caveson nosebands.  Have you tried to buy a bridle anytime recently with just a plain caveson?
		
Click to expand...

Yes! trying to get one in havana was even harder, so I gave up and bought a second hand one.

I've got a green and yellow velvet browband 



When was the last time any of you saw a stable rubber for sale?  And who still makes hay wisps these days?  Or 'jockeys' out of tail hair to clean tack with?


----------



## alainax (12 May 2014)

Oh I remember one! Remember the "clencher" brass browbands? I never had one myself but every other horse at the yard I worked at wore one!

Havent seen one in years!


----------



## Eggshells (12 May 2014)

Wasn't Sprinter Sacre wearing Yorkshire boots in the H&H feature where Lucinda Green rode him? Ah ha! Yes: http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/people-places-pictures/lucinda-green-rides-sprinter-sacre-pics/ At least I think that is what he is wearing!


----------



## Floxie (12 May 2014)

alainax said:



			Oh I remember one! Remember the "clencher" brass browbands? I never had one myself but every other horse at the yard I worked at wore one!

Havent seen one in years!
		
Click to expand...

I loved those. I remember the horses at the yard I helped at as a teenager had clencher-style headcollars, and they were stunning. I'd still use one of those today if I saw one


----------



## Eggshells (12 May 2014)

I have also sold customers fulmar loops, drop nosebands, Kinetons, eggbuts, webbing girths, sausage boot fetlock boots, market harboroughs, westrop petal boots and more in the last month at work!


----------



## OldNag (12 May 2014)

NZJenny said:



			Plain Caveson nosebands.  Have you tried to buy a bridle anytime recently with just a plain caveson?
		
Click to expand...

Tell me. I have been trying to find one for a small pony and it's all flashes these days. Or cranks.


----------



## Shooting Star (12 May 2014)

Show bows - don't think there was a pony left at the local shows in the early 90s that didn't have a set of them attached to their plaits:lol:


----------



## OldNag (12 May 2014)

alainax said:



			Oh I remember one! Remember the "clencher" brass browbands? I never had one myself but every other horse at the yard I worked at wore one!

Havent seen one in years! 






Click to expand...

They were really smart. A bit of bling but not bljngy! I have one in the cupboard that I made at saddlery college in the late 80s. Along with an Atherstone girth and a Balding girth. All rarities. Should I donate them to a museum?


----------



## Suelin (12 May 2014)

alainax said:



			Oh I remember one! Remember the "clencher" brass browbands? I never had one myself but every other horse at the yard I worked at wore one!

Havent seen one in years! 






Click to expand...

My boy wears one of those every day now!


----------



## Tiddlypom (12 May 2014)

NZJenny said:



			Plain Caveson nosebands.  Have you tried to buy a bridle anytime recently with just a plain caveson?
		
Click to expand...

Evison equine still do one. I have one for my cob, it suits him well.

http://www.evisonequine.co.uk/evison/product.php?productid=16214&cat=262&page=1


----------



## x-di-x (12 May 2014)

Quadro said:



			The westropp "clacky" over reach boots. All the rage in the 90s! Leather tendon and fetlock boots seem to be a thing of the past, as does the eggbutt snaffle. All loose ring these days!
Q
		
Click to expand...

Clicky clacks. I always wanted a pair but was never allowed them .  But I WILL get a Pair one day


----------



## zaminda (12 May 2014)

Well I use an irish martingale all the time, and put 2 of my ex's horses into standings. I have suggested a kimblewick for a pony I teach, and there is at least one kineton in use on the yard, and if I can find a small enough one my mare is going in that direction, as she hates a grakle, but needs something. A drop didn't work either.
Must just be me, but i sold lots of the things people are saying are so hard to find, like fulmer loops when I ran a tack shop!!
I also often use an over girth!!
You don't see pairs of girths very often these days though!!


----------



## Beausmate (12 May 2014)

alainax said:



			Oh I remember one! Remember the "clencher" brass browbands? I never had one myself but every other horse at the yard I worked at wore one!

Havent seen one in years! 






Click to expand...

I've got one! Two clencher bridles (both brow and nose), one steel and one brass, and a steel and brass browband that I bought at Bicton about 15 years ago.

I also have a lovely brass clencher headcollar that I bought last year, it's a HKM I think, got it on ebay.

This is the headcollar http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HKM-Lea-L...?pt=UK_Horse_Wear_Equipment&var=&hash=item1e8


----------



## Jinx94 (12 May 2014)

Decorative breastplates? When I started riding (age 5) a few of the horses at my riding school had really pretty breastplates, with a decoration in the centre. One had a round metal disk with n inlaid bit of blue glass/plastic/something, another had one that was red instead of blue.

Haven't seen anything like this since.


----------



## claracanter (12 May 2014)

I too have a clincher browband on my horses bridle. I bought it on ebay.
I was spoken to recently at the dressage phase of a PC ODE and told 'I'm sorry but we don't allow any bling' Luckily they let me off this time. 
I'd always considered the clinchers to be more workmanlike and it was my stand against the blingy brigade.


----------



## AdorableAlice (12 May 2014)

NZJenny said:



			Plain Caveson nosebands.  Have you tried to buy a bridle anytime recently with just a plain caveson?
		
Click to expand...

I have mine made, it is impossible to buy a wide flat noseband on a complete bridle, and why are all the off the peg bridles so short in the throat lash, tight in the browband and narrow leather !!


----------



## daughter's groom (12 May 2014)

Saddles with high cantles and knee pads. I had one new to take pony to Pony Club camp and thought it was the bees' knees. Easy to sit deeo in though and sooooooooooo comfy after rock hard elderly saddles I'd had previously.


----------



## RoughcutDiamond (12 May 2014)

Quadro said:



			The westropp "clacky" over reach boots. All the rage in the 90s! Leather tendon and fetlock boots seem to be a thing of the past, as does the eggbutt snaffle. All loose ring these days!
Q
		
Click to expand...

I've just got the clacky OR boots .  Not so noisy as they used to be (though I kind of liked the noise!).  Boy does tend to OR and has tripped on boots before, I like how the petals can break off.


----------



## diamonddogs (12 May 2014)

Clinchers still widely available!

https://www.google.co.uk/#q=clincher+browband&tbm=shop

Now if someone could point me in the direction of strappy joddy boots (preferably brown) I'd be most grateful


----------



## Shooting Star (12 May 2014)

diamonddogs said:



			Clinchers still widely available!
		
Click to expand...

Ah I love a good clincher, it's the only part of my old girls tack that I still have left, black with silver clinchers - sadly too small for my boy but such good quality (and memories!) that I'll not ever part with it


----------



## marmalade76 (12 May 2014)

happyclappy said:



			oh my goodness, i have and use many of the items mentioned!!!
		
Click to expand...

Me too. Never considered that anyone might laugh at my old fashioned tastes and I would sooner my horse was seen out with his string vest, check summer sheet or wool day rug than a cheap, nasty, pink fleece!


----------



## Fides (13 May 2014)

I love string vests! I miss soggy, wet, heavy newzealand rugs... not!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (13 May 2014)

My sausage boot is hanging up in our barn, I had the "clacky" over reach boots, my sister's pony had a kineton noseband which was invaluable.  Recently binned the old canvas rug which had been "moused".


----------



## spookypony (13 May 2014)

Eggbuts seem pretty common around here...

...but dressage saddles without big lumpy bits! What about those?


----------



## pansymouse (13 May 2014)

spookypony said:



			Eggbuts seem pretty common around here...

...but dressage saddles without big lumpy bits! What about those?
		
Click to expand...

Actually any saddle without huge lumpy bits - I ended up with knee blocks off a small child's saddle when I complained about the size of fortunately removable knee blocks when I had my saddle refurbished.


----------



## ROMANY 1959 (13 May 2014)

My son uses an over girth with his stock saddle!!! For polocross , it's a compulsory item of tack for the sport...


----------



## WindyStacks (13 May 2014)

Help me out here, how can eggbut snaffles be out of vogue when they're the fundamental, most basic bit? Isn't a "snaffle mouth" something to aspire to?


----------



## FreshandMinty (13 May 2014)

WindyStacks said:



			Help me out here, how can eggbut snaffles be out of vogue when they're the fundamental, most basic bit? Isn't a "snaffle mouth" something to aspire to?
		
Click to expand...

I commented on this earlier - Im convinced a lot of people mean the joint in the middle, as in they are calling a single jointed snaffle an eggbutt... but i may stand corrected. Eggbutt is the cheek! Its either an eggbutt or loose ring snaffle!


----------



## montanna (13 May 2014)

Tiddlypom said:



			Evison equine still do one. I have one for my cob, it suits him well.

http://www.evisonequine.co.uk/evison/product.php?productid=16214&cat=262&page=1

Click to expand...

Whitaker's flash bridles are detachable, the reason I bought one for my youngster as didn't want her in a flash at the time.


----------



## Goldenstar (13 May 2014)

FreshandMinty said:



			I commented on this earlier - Im convinced a lot of people mean the joint in the middle, as in they are calling a single jointed snaffle an eggbutt... but i may stand corrected. Eggbutt is the cheek! Its either an eggbutt or loose ring snaffle!
		
Click to expand...

No I meant eggbutt as in with a hinge at the cheek not loose ringed .


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (13 May 2014)

At one point everyone had bridles , particularly for dressage, with white padding on the noseband and browband but they seem to have gone out of fashion now. I can't remember the last time I saw a pair of plaited leather reins either. I have a bridle that has been repaired, that's something I've not seen anywhere for a while. People just buy a new one now they can be bought cheap. I've noticed there seems to be a general reduction in the quality of leather though, even in some good quality English brands.


----------



## 3OldPonies (13 May 2014)

FreshandMinty said:



			I commented on this earlier - Im convinced a lot of people mean the joint in the middle, as in they are calling a single jointed snaffle an eggbutt... but i may stand corrected. Eggbutt is the cheek! Its either an eggbutt or loose ring snaffle!
		
Click to expand...

Slightly worrying to think that people don't actually know what the eggbutt part of their bit actually is and that they think potentially think it is the joint.  How on earth can they properly evaluate what sort of bit their horse requires if they don't understand the different parts of a bit.


----------



## Quadro (13 May 2014)

I think people do know, but the loose ring has become more of the norm.
Q


----------



## Darremi (13 May 2014)

flojo said:



			I got mine from the local tack shop but you can get them online from Robinson's Equestrian.

It's a pet hate of mine to see full cheek/Fulmer bits without loops.
		
Click to expand...

You are not actually allowed to use fulmer loops in affiliated (and possibly some unaffiliated) dressage competitions


----------



## FreshandMinty (13 May 2014)

Quadro said:



			I think people do know, but the loose ring has become more of the norm.
Q
		
Click to expand...

yes, seems corrected i stand   Im amazed though that eggbutts are seen as out of fashion, not one Id have guessed at all as we see loads, they are still common place, bread & butter tack. There have been many occasions though where people have referred to single joints as eggbutts - albeit not on this thread.


----------



## diamonddogs (13 May 2014)

WindyStacks said:



			Help me out here, how can eggbut snaffles be out of vogue when they're the fundamental, most basic bit? Isn't a "snaffle mouth" something to aspire to?
		
Click to expand...

I've never used a single jointed snaffle since I saw videos like this one. I like to think I have nice quiet hands, but it still made me feel slightly ill when I saw what it does in the mouth.

I had a beautiful show bridle when I was a kid. It had very narrow straps (the cheekpieces were about a quarter of an inch wide) and the browband and noseband had a subtle pattern stitched on. I wonder if it's a safety thing that you don't see that style any more?

Has anyone mentioned sheepskin nosebands? Probably lovely for the horse, but looked bizarre!


----------



## WindyStacks (13 May 2014)

That video is repulsive (only made it 3 minutes in). That's not a tack issue, that's a rider issue and I am 100% positive that when you say you have light hands they are in no way imitating those shown! 

It wouldn't matter which bit/strapped down nose-contraption those w*nkers used, they'd still be horrid riders!


----------



## Nessa4 (13 May 2014)

alainax said:



			Oh I remember one! Remember the "clencher" brass browbands? I never had one myself but every other horse at the yard I worked at wore one!

Havent seen one in years! 






Click to expand...

I have the late lamented Jasper's Bridle, which not only has a brass clencher browband but also a matching noseband (cavesson) and very smart he looked in it too!  Am hoping it will eventually fit the lovely Eric.


----------



## khalswitz (13 May 2014)

Has anyone mentioned sheepskin nosebands? Probably lovely for the horse, but looked bizarre!
		
Click to expand...

I use one on my horse for jumping. Not sure how much of a difference it makes to the head in the air situation but sure looks pretty 

See them fairly regularly in eventing, and the odd showjumper, but mainly seems to be racehorses these days...


----------



## jessjc (13 May 2014)

We LOVED those as children!!



Quadro said:



			The westropp "clacky" over reach boots. All the rage in the 90s! Leather tendon and fetlock boots seem to be a thing of the past, as does the eggbutt snaffle. All loose ring these days!
Q
		
Click to expand...


----------



## exracehorse (13 May 2014)

Hair nets.  My riding instructor made me wear one or no lesson.


----------



## pines of rome (13 May 2014)

Stylo riding boots! I remember saving for these in the 70s and who remembers bits made of nickel.


----------



## chestnut cob (13 May 2014)

exracehorse said:



			Hair nets.  My riding instructor made me wear one or no lesson.
		
Click to expand...

I wear one to compete but otherwise I just tie my hair in a little bun at the base of my neck.  I absolutely cannot stand long pony tails swinging around.  Even worse, I detest it when women with long hair don't tie it up and just put their hat over the top.  It looks horrendous and really uncomfortable :/


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (13 May 2014)

I wear a hair net every time I ride, it's so dangerous to have lose hair if you fall!


----------



## flojo (13 May 2014)

Darremi said:



			You are not actually allowed to use fulmer loops in affiliated (and possibly some unaffiliated) dressage competitions
		
Click to expand...

We always do and never been told otherwise ( In unaffiliated classes)......it's the correct way to use the bit!

Ii wouldn't be using a full cheeked bit on a horse that was ready to affiliate anyway


----------



## Kikke (13 May 2014)

exracehorse said:



			Hair nets.  My riding instructor made me wear one or no lesson.
		
Click to expand...

there are still plenty of people at my yard who wear them even for everyday riding and hacking!


----------



## cptrayes (13 May 2014)

flojo said:



			We always do and never been told otherwise ( In unaffiliated classes)......it's the correct way to use the bit!

Ii wouldn't be using a full cheeked bit on a horse that was ready to affiliate anyway 

Click to expand...

I rode a mare for a friend once who was throwing her head around all over the place until I got off and took off the fulmer loops. I figured it must change the action and I've never used them since, but likewise,  I wouldn't compete anything but a total baby in full cheeks.

I still buy Stylos off eBay, pines of Rome!  Aigle still sell them at around £100 a pair !!!


----------



## FreshandMinty (13 May 2014)

why ?  you see plenty of top level horses competing in full cheeks. Personally Ive used them with and without the loops; the correct way being to use them with, however Ive had a horse who goes  better without them. Ive never been picked up at RC level for having them.


----------



## pootler (13 May 2014)

1986 








Stylo boots
Hair net
White reins
Kimblewick
Over girth
Grackle noseband
Clencher brownband
Knitted gloves
Leather back boots
Brown tack
Spot inducing chin cup on skull cap
Knitted XC jumper and silk (borrowed from jockey friend)

Full house!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (13 May 2014)

cptrayes said:



			I've just seen the thread where someone has seen an overgirth on a horse and wondered what it was. It used to be the norm to use an overgirth for British Eventing cross country but I haven't seen one in years that wasn't on a racehorse.



What other bits of tack have gone completely out of fashion for no obvious reason?
		
Click to expand...

 I have one, never use it - jute rugs and blankets never see although i have all my blankets i did use still

 i have a jute roller and i do use that when leading out or riding lead, i use it on the lead horse to keep rug on 

string girths,   send to Gambia now
string fly fringes made from balilng twine
 haynets made from balling twine 
polywarm rugs hardly see those now although i have one


----------



## diamonddogs (13 May 2014)

Always worthy of repetition!


----------



## View (13 May 2014)

Not tack itself, but why have they stopped making skull caps in white and cream?  Much more visible in most circumstances than black.


----------



## catkin (13 May 2014)

flojo said:



			Ii wouldn't be using a full cheeked bit on a horse that was ready to affiliate anyway 

Click to expand...


Why not if the horse likes it? Seems a bit daft to change the bit if the work is of sufficient quality.

PS - Ryan's Son wore one for the whole of his SJ career


----------



## khalswitz (13 May 2014)

catkin said:



			Why not if the horse likes it? Seems a bit daft to change the bit if the work is of sufficient quality.

PS - Ryan's Son wore one for the whole of his SJ career
		
Click to expand...

I use a full cheek with a Waterford mouthpiece for jumping - no loops. My boy goes great in it - but hated the loops. The loops must change the bit action and introduce some mild nose or poll pressure as my boy reacts majorly to a bit acting anywhere except on his mouth and reacted the same to the loops on the full cheek.


----------



## OldNag (13 May 2014)

pines of rome said:



Stylo riding boots! I remember saving for these in the 70s and who remembers bits made of nickel.
		
Click to expand...

I've still got some Stylos  &#9786;


----------



## OldNag (13 May 2014)

diamonddogs said:



			Always worthy of repetition!








Click to expand...

It is indeed. 
I lived a short bus ride from Jacatex and loved going there. I had a "Pat" hat. I also had some of their new-fangled 4 way stretch jodhpurs - such innovation!!. My first hacking jacket came from there. I had their strap and buckle jod boots with mega slippery soles. In fact, for years all my Christmas and birthday presents came from there.  I coveted their riding mac but never got one.  
Such a shame when they closed down &#55357;.&#128546;


----------



## MagicMelon (13 May 2014)

cptrayes said:



			Didn't they make a noise?  You didn't need the whistles on a cross country course when the horse was wearing a pair of those, you could hear it a mile away.
		
Click to expand...

And it was super cool to have your XC colours in alternating petals of the boots. I remember unthreading my ones to do just that 

I still use a string girth but only bought it a couple of years ago (Stubben), its brilliant, love it!


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (13 May 2014)

little_critter said:



			I'm jeolous ref the lampwick girth. My saddler suggested I should use one with my saddle but after much googling I came to the conclusion you can only get them in Aus & NZ now.
		
Click to expand...

Side saddlers still make and sell them: Tiffany Parkinson and Laura Dempsey sell them


----------



## Hippona (13 May 2014)

alainax said:



			Oh I remember one! Remember the "clencher" brass browbands? I never had one myself but every other horse at the yard I worked at wore one!

Havent seen one in years! 






Click to expand...

I've got a few of these..sadly they don't match anything though.


----------



## Hippona (13 May 2014)

OldNag said:



			I've still got some Stylos  &#9786;
		
Click to expand...

Stylo Matchmakers?


----------



## Tiddlypom (13 May 2014)

Stylo rubber boots! They used to rot away inside after a few months and were hideously uncomfortable to wear in hot weather. I lump them along with canvas NZ rugs and string gloves as gone, but not lamented, items.

Just trying to see if I can add my brass clincher brow bands to any of my current bridles...


----------



## Hippona (13 May 2014)

pootler said:



			1986 








Stylo boots
Hair net
White reins
Kimblewick
Over girth
Grackle noseband
Clencher brownband
Knitted gloves
Leather back boots
Brown tack
Spot inducing chin cup on skull cap
Knitted XC jumper and silk (borrowed from jockey friend)

Full house!
		
Click to expand...


Bingo....you got the lot.
I have a photo some where....I am sporting elastic chin strapped hat, Barbour waxed jacket, Stylo boots and dodgy perm.
Horse has hunter noseband, plain eggbutt Mullen mouth snaffle with bit guards (just....why??!) and orange rubber reins.


----------



## marmalade76 (14 May 2014)

pootler said:



			1986 








Stylo boots
Hair net
White reins
Kimblewick
Over girth
Grackle noseband
Clencher brownband
Knitted gloves
Leather back boots
Brown tack
Spot inducing chin cup on skull cap
Knitted XC jumper and silk (borrowed from jockey friend)

Full house!
		
Click to expand...

Fab pic, love old ones! Is that an arab/part arab? a rare sight on a XC course now too..







1993

PBA
Jod boots WITHOUT half chaps or gaiters 
Hairnet
White reins (we used to call them the go-faster stripes)
Overgirth
White padded noseband/browband
I removed my spot inducing chin cup, so fail there
Knitted jumper
AND....Clacky over-reach boots!!

How did I do??


----------



## OldNag (14 May 2014)

Hippona said:



			Stylo Matchmakers?
		
Click to expand...

yep!


----------



## Walrus (14 May 2014)

Love this thread! I have always yearned for a pair of clacky westropp overreach boots since my days at riding school. I would definitely have some now (much to my yo's horror) but I'm not sure they'd be required or 'clack' on my fell with massive feathers! We are a bit old school though as we've just purchased a kimblewick.


----------



## dreamcometrue (14 May 2014)

Only a couple of years ago so not that old fashioned.







Kimblewick - best bit for Mr Tank-off.


Knee boots because of this







which wouldn't have happened had I always used knee boots!


----------



## pootler (14 May 2014)

Yes Marmalade76 he was an anglo arab, had all the hot of arab and TB mixed in to one and pulled like a train - hence my hands halfway up his neck to keep hold of him!


----------



## leflynn (14 May 2014)

I have clacky westroppp petal boots, a string vest, a drop noseband and a clencher browband  Woo old skool me


----------



## marmalade76 (14 May 2014)

Ha ha, mine was hot and fast but not particularly strong, but she is only 13.2, she's 34 now.


----------



## pansymouse (14 May 2014)

dreamcometrue, I always use knee boots for exactly the same reason. Tripping still makes my heart stop 12 years on.


----------



## Suziq77 (14 May 2014)

Walrus said:



			Love this thread! I have always yearned for a pair of clacky westropp overreach boots since my days at riding school. I would definitely have some now (much to my yo's horror) but I'm not sure they'd be required or 'clack' on my fell with massive feathers! We are a bit old school though as we've just purchased a kimblewick.
		
Click to expand...

They now sell clacky boots mark II http://www.rideaway.co.uk/westropp-over-reach-boots-mark-ii

I was almost tempted when I found them!!


----------



## Dunlin (14 May 2014)

I still have my old hat complete with rubber chin cup and scabby old moth eaten blue velvet cover, also still have some rather fetching rubber long boots that I bought from Trago Mills. I recently sold my long leather Regent boots that were complete with garter straps and I gave away my 2 old Harry Hall body protectors, the ones that came in BIG oblong panels and had the very attractive elastic crotch strap.

I still ride with my hair in a hairnet and in a bun as I've seen someone scalped in a minor way and even in a minor way it was enough to make me nearly faint.

I also still ride in the 'string' gloves I used to ride in as Mountain Horse still make them, they are my most favourite gloves in the world!

http://www.sportsdirect.com/mountai...6?src=google&gclid=CKruiNGHrL4CFSsIwwodsRsA8g

I also still have my short crop where the end is shaped like a little hand, it was one of the first designs that came out whereby the whip made a loud slap noise without much input. 

I also don't see numnah's much anymore especially the fleece lined ones.


----------



## gunnergundog (14 May 2014)

Anyone else know what I mean by a 'pricker ring'?  PLEASE do not google (unless very broad minded or wishing to have your horizons broadened as I just have!).  This used to genuinely be the term we used for an item that was similar to a bit guard but made of leather with a series of short bristles on one side.  It was placed on the bit, as per a bit guard, with the bristles against the mouth. 

Off to have a gin to recover from the shock of what I've just seen on google...............


----------



## Capriole (14 May 2014)

Yes, I'd call it a brush pricker though, sure it's got lots of names.


----------



## Little_Grape (14 May 2014)

Do you mean a bit burr? You can still get those (am on iPad so not sure how to post a pic!) 
http://www.dragonflysaddlery.co.uk/productimages/bit-burr-brush-pricker-626-L1.jpg


----------



## FreshandMinty (14 May 2014)

you can still get westropp overreach boots (clacky). i bought some for a horse that would overreach and pull the whole boot off, at least with these you only loose a petal at a time.


----------



## Sukistokes2 (14 May 2014)

Quadro said:



			Barrels as jumps, you don't seem to see them as much anymore. I have some plastic ones, but i can only use them as fillers as i sat on it and it gave way under my immense weight!!
Q
		
Click to expand...

I have two of those rotting slowly in the corner of my field, I have been jumping them for over 30 years!


----------



## zaminda (14 May 2014)

I own a bit burr!! Must go and collect it from the person in lent it to.


----------



## Illusion100 (15 May 2014)

Linen stable rubbers, leather and suede strapping pads and waxed plaiting thread are items I treasure, along with my woollen rug with woollen tail guard, gamgee and bandages and overgirth.


----------



## Nannon (15 May 2014)

Still use my wool exercise sheets and I have a big square wool sheet with 3 buckles at the front which covers most of my horse and is fab for drying off after a bath - I inherited it complete with moth holes! They're so useful I couldn't be without them. Also gave 2 clencher bridles away a few weeks ago - the ones with the noseband and browband with clenchers on - should have kept them!


----------



## vickyb (15 May 2014)

pines of rome said:



Stylo riding boots! I remember saving for these in the 70s and who remembers bits made of nickel.
		
Click to expand...

I virtually lived in my Stylos, the lining also used to detach and come out with your foot.
Not equipment related, but, remembering watching (in the 60's and 70's) the Royal International and the HOYS on television. The schedules were cleared and every night, monday to saturday, at 9pm was around 2 hours of show jumping. Can you just imagine that happening now on a mainstream channel? It must have been SO boring for anyone not horsy, which must have been the majority of the audience. There were only 3 channels to chose from at the time too. That's why the riders from then were all household names - you couldn't avoid them. Who remembers watching Wilf White on Nizefella, or Ted Brake on Wideawake?


----------

